
Ask HN: Make affiliate toy (reddl.it) into a real site? - CoreSet
I made reddl.it, a sort of stream-of-consciousness of books posted on literature-related subreddits - as a toy to play with EC2, Lambda, Dynamo DB, and just the general suite of AWS tooling. It was a lot of fun and I&#x27;m currently writing a series of tutorials about it - a sort of MVP for connecting those parts of the Amazon ecosystem together.<p>After seeing another reddit-related product advertising site, I was curious what it would take to make this more functional? Affiliate advertising is a bear, but I thought it would be fun as an opportunity for a little over-engineering.<p>So my questions are:<p>- What sort of information would you want to see for each book?
- How do you see the layout?
- Any ideas for better product(book) extraction?
======
CoreSet
Also, you'll notice my book extraction whiffs a decent amount. Looking to
improve that.

